# Lipstick or Lipgloss colors for NC50/Nw43



## yoflynn2000 (Nov 13, 2008)

I want to branch out and get into wearing lipsticks and wanted to know great lipsticks for NC50 or NW43 skin completion. The lipsticks does not have to be Mac I love all type of makeup brands. FYI I have big full lips.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 13, 2008)

MAC Plumful, Viva Glam VI Lipstick, Spice It Up!, and Soft Pause. Also, try going to covergirl.com and maybelline.com and sign up and you can find a makeup consultant to find what lipstick shades for you.


----------



## nicoleh619 (Nov 13, 2008)

Viva glam VI, Freckletone (peachy nude), Jubilee (pinky nude), Angel (soft pink), Siss (golden nude), bombshell, and delish for lipsticks. For liglosses I will highlight my faves...too many to list here lol - love nectar, viva glam VI and viva glam SE, bare truth, pinkarat, beaux, cinnamon, instant gold, babysparks dazzleglass, bingo, pink poodle, and I fell in love with the CO Bigelow Mentha lipshines and liptints sold at BBW. last but not least since you are also into other brands try the Loreal HIP lipsticks...I have 3 royal (plum), Fervent (beautiful sheer undescribable color) and charming (nude brown)..They frquently have sales on them at the drugstores. I'd never pay full price for these ($11) because thats way too high for drugstore makeup IMO.


----------



## yoflynn2000 (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nicoleh619* 

 
_Viva glam VI, Freckletone (peachy nude), Jubilee (pinky nude), Angel (soft pink), Siss (golden nude), bombshell, and delish for lipsticks. For liglosses I will highlight my faves...too many to list here lol - love nectar, viva glam VI and viva glam SE, bare truth, pinkarat, beaux, cinnamon, instant gold, babysparks dazzleglass, bingo, pink poodle, and I fell in love with the CO Bigelow Mentha lipshines and liptints sold at BBW. last but not least since you are also into other brands try the Loreal HIP lipsticks...I have 3 royal (plum), Fervent (beautiful sheer undescribable color) and charming (nude brown)..They frquently have sales on them at the drugstores. I'd never pay full price for these ($11) because thats way too high for drugstore makeup IMO._

 

Thank you so so much for these if you can think of anymore please let me know.


----------



## nubianremedy5 (Nov 14, 2008)

Im an NW43/NC50 and Mac lippy colours i love
Reds - MAC Red, Dubonett, Ruby woo or fashion fair pimento
Browns  - Mac underworld, O
Pink - MAC lustering/ fashion fair "fushia".
Plums- MAC amplified/ Fashion Fair "Garnet"

hope you find one that suits u...


----------



## A Gurl Can Mac (Feb 22, 2011)

Mac coconutty,polished up, charismatic, ruby woo, syrup


----------

